# Simple Mod



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This is a typical turn signal flasher (2 prong flasher). In the event you have to disconnect on the side of the road to go get help (drive to get another tire or change one on the tow vehicle), or even if you are at a campground and need to let late arriving visitors know where you are, this trick is a great idea. Simply plug the flasher into the umbilical cord of your trailer and it will flash all of the lights like your 4 way emergency flashers. This will also flash your marker lights that are mounted high on the trailer. It is a good idea for those emergency situations. Just keep an extra flasher on hand. To use this idea, just remember you have to have a charged battery on the trailer to supply the power.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Great reminder of a classic trick.
Thanks! I need to get one for the OB.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I do more lurking then chiming-in on this site but I have to on this one.

Great idea Nobel Eagle and thanks for the heads-up! I'm probably from the stone age when it comes to things like this but I think this is a super idea that's simple to implement. In the 18 months we've owned our 23RS there have been 2 "situations" where this would have come in handy for us.

Thanks for the great idea and I will get one ASAP!! A great idea from a FL Outbacker!!!!

Rayman


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I use the straight wire trick--and of course I learned it here!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

It's necessary to know where to plug in the flasher on the trailer connector. Here's a link that shows a wiring diagram for the 7-prong connector used on Outbacks:

http://www.marksrv.com/wiring.htm

You will want to go from the black wire to the green wire.

Bill


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is a really neat trick and it is nice that the positive and running lights are right next to each other. I will be picking one up for those times I moght need it. Thanks!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats a pretty good idea!! Keep 'em flashing we'll look for ya!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, this answers an unrelated question I've had.

I sometimes find myself picking up the trailer by myself and therefore unable to check the trailer brake lights directly. I've wondered if verifying the turn signals are working is good enough.

The wiring diagram referenced above confirms that the trailer is using the same connector wire for both. So, from the trailer's perspective, working turn signals equals working brake lights.

I can usually verify the TV brake lights on the front of the trailer, so I feel it's probably about a 98% complete check to verify turn signals at the back of the trailer and TV brake lights working.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Well, this answers an unrelated question I've had.
> 
> I sometimes find myself picking up the trailer by myself and therefore unable to check the trailer brake lights directly. I've wondered if verifying the turn signals are working is good enough.
> 
> ...


BoaterDan,
The turn signals equaling working brake lights may be incorrect. The bulbs are actually dual filament bulbs. Working turn signals would mean that electricity is successfully reaching the rear fixtures. It may NOT mean that the brakes work though. It is possible for the turn signals to work but the brake light part of the bulb may be burned out. So, please check them to make sure. When I am alone, I take one of the 4x4's or 2x4's that I use for leveling and put it on the brake pedal and up against the seat to apply the brake and then I walk bake to make sure. Another way is to back the trailer up to a garage door or a fence or something and apply the brake and see if you see the illumination on the "wall" (be sure to have the parking lights off and do it in the dark if using this method).


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> BoaterDan,
> The turn signals equaling working brake lights may be incorrect. The bulbs are actually dual filament bulbs. Working turn signals would mean that electricity is successfully reaching the rear fixtures. It may NOT mean that the brakes work though. It is possible for the turn signals to work but the brake light part of the bulb may be burned out.


First, I was just talking about a real pinch situation where I couldn't check them, which for me has been one 3-mile trip to the house out of 40 or 50 excursions. Part of the problem was this is at the storage facility and there's nothing behind the trailer to reflect the lights such that I can see them from the TV.

Anyway, I think you're thinking of the TV wiring, where the brake light circuit is distinct from the turn signal circuit. According to the wiring diagram referenced above, that's not true on the trailer. There is one wire that supplies power to the left rear trailer light for whatever purpose - period. So, turn signal working does in fact mean the turn signal AND brake circuit (since they're the same circuit) on the trailer is working.

As I said (or meant to), that doesn't mean the TV is correctly supplying power to that wire when you press the pedal.

In any event, your advice is good enough that it made me realize there's no reason to make this assumption anyway. I can put my tongue jack block of wood on the pedal and I think it will hold it down enough to get lights on. Thanks for that wake-up.


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> BoaterDan,
> The turn signals equaling working brake lights may be incorrect. The bulbs are actually dual filament bulbs. Working turn signals would mean that electricity is successfully reaching the rear fixtures. It may NOT mean that the brakes work though. It is possible for the turn signals to work but the brake light part of the bulb may be burned out.


First, I was just talking about a real pinch situation where I couldn't check them, which for me has been one 3-mile trip to the house out of 40 or 50 excursions. Part of the problem was this is at the storage facility and there's nothing behind the trailer to reflect the lights such that I can see them from the TV.

Anyway, I think you're thinking of the TV wiring, where the brake light circuit is distinct from the turn signal circuit. According to the wiring diagram referenced above, that's not true on the trailer. There is one wire that supplies power to the left rear trailer light for whatever purpose - period. So, turn signal working does in fact mean the turn signal AND brake circuit (since they're the same circuit) on the trailer is working.

As I said (or meant to), that doesn't mean the TV is correctly supplying power to that wire when you press the pedal.

In any event, your advice is good enough that it made me realize there's no reason to make this assumption anyway. I can put my tongue jack block of wood on the pedal and I think it will hold it down enough to get lights on. Thanks for that wake-up.








[/quote]

The dual-filament bulb is for Brake/Turn signal, and Parking Lights, respectively...but a "Floating ground" situation could crop up and cause erratic function of the signals, so a light check is always the best policy.

Roger


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

When I hitch up the trailer, I put on the parking lights ahd the hazard flashers and do a quick walk-around before driving away


----------

